# How to stop my cat



## JesseJamesismycatsname (Jun 22, 2011)

O love my cat with all my heart and I know him catching prey is only him trying to show us how much he loves us however his prey is never dead when he brings them in and are normally just in shock. I would like for my cat to stop bringing us animals however we are at a loss at how to do this, does anyone have any ideas? xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

JesseJamesismycatsname said:


> O love my cat with all my heart and I know him catching prey is only him trying to show us how much he loves us however his prey is never dead when he brings them in and are normally just in shock. I would like for my cat to stop bringing us animals however we are at a loss at how to do this, does anyone have any ideas? xx


There is only one way to stop your cat from doing this and that is to keep him as an indoor cat.It is a cats natural instinct to hunt,there is little you can do if he is given the opportunity.One of the many reasons my cats have all been indoor cats.


----------



## JesseJamesismycatsname (Jun 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> There is only one way to stop your cat from doing this and that is to keep him as an indoor cat.It is a cats natural instinct to hunt,there is little you can do if he is given the opportunity.One of the many reasons my cats have all been indoor cats.


Thank you, I just don't want to take his freedom away from him now he has been given the taste of the great outdoors. xx


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, some cats hunt, others don't - looks like you have a hunter. I know it's upsetting, but they are predators after all, and they're just doing what cats do. Safety collar and bells?


----------



## cutestuff (Jun 26, 2011)

I used to have a cat like this. Basically same problem except our cat would not want to kill it right away intentionally. She would play with it first LOL. It was terrible. Mouse after mouse. It got out of hand and we ended up having to give her away because we tried to keep her indoors and she would cry all day. 

It was for the better though, we gave her to a family friend who had a big farm with an abandoned barn. She was probably in her glory!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would try and keep him in at certain times.
Early mornings and Dusk are the main times when they seem to catch birds.

If he is catching them in your garden then you could trim the lower branches on shrubs or clear any places where he can hide and pounce on them.

You could try a snap on safety collar with a bell for only when he goes out.
When he comes in take it off.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My little boy is a serious hunter and I usually have at least 1 dead/sometimes not dead thing brought into the house everyday. I love my little boy to bits and because he has always been allowed out, I wouldnt want to take his freedom away from him now, so its just something we accept now.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Otherwise only taking him out on a harness would work, and keep him in when you aren't around?


----------

